# Converting 12 string to 7 - anyone done that?



## Stan P (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi guitars brothers and sisters!

I am interested in getting myself a 7 string accoustic for cheap I was wondering if you could convert a 12 string? The top should be strong enough and the neck should be wide enough too .. 

THe work theoretically should involve changing nut, and re-drilling the bridge pins. Am I missing something? Do you know anyone who has done someth like that?

THanks!

Stan P.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Stan P said:


> Hi guitars brothers and sisters!
> 
> I am interested in getting myself a 7 string accoustic for cheap I was wondering if you could convert a 12 string? The top should be strong enough and the neck should be wide enough too ..
> 
> ...


Hi Stan,

Sounds a bit like a crazy idea but this world is made up of crazy ideas  The "changing the nut" might be ok but re-drilling the bridge pins? On that 12-string, you probably have a row of 6 pins at the front and 6 pins at the back. Where do you think that you'd have the space to drill another hole? I think that you'd be weakening the bridge.

How about something like this? I'm thinking that you'd save yourself a lot of troubles.

http://www.music123.com/Giannini-Sevilha-7-String-Classical-Guitar-i159304.music?affil=chrisb


----------



## Stan P (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for reply! The Martin is not a true 7 string it's kinda 6-12 hybrid. Gianini is very interestig, biut I am not sure it is strong enough for steel strings. Good Nut width though!!! Unfortunately mid price range 7-strings are not really available ... may be I could convince Jean Paul Larrivee to start building them at the prices of their 03 series


----------

